# lighting help



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

hi i wanted to get real plants but i didnt know the watts per gallon. i have a 10 gallon aquarium with 39 LED lights. i dont know how to do the math for that..... so if someone could help me that would be great thanks


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

For low light plants its 3 watts a gal, and got to 5 watts a gal or more for higher light plants. I am going off memory here so someone correct me if I am wrong.
If the plant has a purple or red colour in it you need lots of light.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Watts per gallon, is not a way to measure light. I wont go in depth but watts is a measurement of power not light. With LEDs it can HIGHLY vary depending what the diodes are made out of and how they work. For instance, marinelands use about the same amount (I SAID ABOUT) as most reef suffienct LEDs (depends on a number of factors) , but yet with the marinelands you probably couldnt even grow low light plants.


----------

